# The Rebuild



## SBRacing

This is my first time rebuild on this table. I know it may not be 100% correct but i aiming to accomidate some new 53' well cars and some of my Pullman Sleeper cars. There will be 2 mains, 2 siders, small yard, and few mic junk. Planning on one main to be 24" radius and the outher to be 22'" and 26" in some area. I'll also be using Atlas track code 100 #6 turnouts. As of now im running old analog system with 2 cabs. Anticipating to run DCC at somepoint in the future. Will try to uplaod pics of old layout and the new plans i have. Any pointers?


----------



## MtRR75

We need to know the size of the table and what scale you are modeling in.


----------



## SBRacing

Yeah that may be helpfull. It is HO. L shaped table. 8 x 14 x 4 x 10 x 4 x 4.

Workin on pics


----------



## SBRacing

Old layout


----------



## SBRacing

New master plan


----------



## SBRacing

Here are more I stumble across









Airport runway lights are just christmas light stuck through table. Never took one with them on in dark.:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## SBRacing

Well I'm an idiot :lol_hitting: . I thought I measured the table correctly but it turns out I did not alcohol any have been involved. Instead of the side where yard is being 8' it is 6'.

So back to AnyRail. :goofball:


----------



## highvoltage

SBRacing said:


> .......but it turns out I did not alcohol any have been involved......


Apparently!


----------



## SBRacing

Ready Set Roll








Weathered Track
















A New Plan


----------



## DonR

That is an interesting continuous running layout. Love that long
team track with several industries. But you can't have too much
yard trackage. I'd add another track, and try to find another
couple locations for industry spur tracks. Switch can be
a very involved operation when you have enough industries
to move cars in and out.

Don


----------



## SBRacing

Thanks DonR, I'll try and add some spurs for the industries. And for the yard I'm running into the issue space for the coal industry and yard. Once I get a rough feel of how the two are laied out I'll possiable at that time add a frew more sides to the yard. I just don't to over crowd the layout, but yet i want to put out as much as I can. I just gott find that fine line.


----------



## tr1

*some pointers for your consideration.*

I believe you wrote. Eventually you will be considering DCC. It is now my suggestion for you to use heavier drop wires sooner rather than later. Or at least reference mark Gurries web site on DCC. End barriers or terminal strips will greatly help in rewiring the re-done layout where higher current levels will be involved with your new operating system......(DCC). 
You might want to use heavier drop wires soldered to the rail bottoms.as apposed to soldering many more smaller wires to the sides of the 100 code rail. Mark Gurries DCC web site will instruct you along with your new operating system, though. I wish you the best with your rewiring project. Good luck. Regard's,tr1


----------



## SBRacing

*Finally Breaking Ground*

Trying something new, foam for the base.









Got my supports foy my 1.9% grade









Had to add an extension due to 24" radius would not fit in 24":lol_hitting:









The under side (Oh yeah!)


----------



## SBRacing

*Oh....FFFFFFFFoam*

So between the risers there is a gap. Instead of tediously filling it with sheet foam I decided to use Stuff (insulation foam in a can). Also thinking form filled grade will run quiter than a hollow one. So I proceded with Stuff. After the foam had cured i noticed I over filled the space and it actually twisted the base where the roadbed is secured to. It is not to bad just only in one scetion but now I will have run a strip of thin card board to get the track level once agian. 

Has anyone tried banking the curves like in real life? If so what is the percentage and what works best. ...and yes I know this Isn't Talladega where it hase to be 33° of banking.


----------



## mustangcobra94

there was an article in model railroader about making banked curves. I don't know what issue it was you might be able to find it on their website. they were using thin pieces of cardboard on 1 side of the track.


----------



## SBRacing

Here I'll place my coal industry.








This is the grade comming from the yard/coal.








This is where the yard and turntable will be.








The Rev. loop will run between a secinic wall and will build a acess plannel for pesky derailments.








Part of the Rev. loop will run under the town.








This is where the station will be.








As you can see the Rev. loop was an after thought.








To rev. the train/loco the other way there will be a rev loop going aroung the yard.


----------



## SBRacing

An update on the layout. I have added 2 rev loops, and a trans table instead of my turntable.

View attachment The_HO_Layout_TransTab2.any


----------



## DonR

Pshaw

I don't have Anyrail.

My computer won't display the layout.

Don


----------



## SBRacing

Sorry I save the file incorrectly. 
Here it is


----------



## DonR

I like the way you have laid out the yard. That design will create all sorts
of complex switching moves which adds to the fun of an operating
session.

Don


----------



## SBRacing

It was the best of several attempts. It was challanging creating a lot of trackage using no.6 turnouts in a small space. I puropsly desinged it so i can push and pull my 77' cars (53' IM's) w any SW into and out of the unloading zones.


----------



## sean Buick 76

Wow, really nice work! I would love to see a video of this one once you get it further along. I see you are also into race cars! My setup will feature a drag racing track.


----------



## SBRacing

Here's the progress so far


----------



## sean Buick 76

Nice setup, thanks for the pics!


----------



## SBRacing

Yours looks good too. I like the idea of how you did the river/creek buy using wood out line. Will that hole be a turntable?


----------



## Cycleops

Very nice. Just two questions. How do the cars get off that semi circular apron? And is that a traversed of some sort with CSX on it and where does it fit in?


----------



## RonthePirate

You really do have a NICE system here! Did you plan it yourself, or use any aids, like SCARM?

Have to say: now this adds _CLASS _ to the layout!!


----------



## SBRacing

So the cars are going to be in like a parking lot and there will be a road crossing the rails via grade and the other side by the cycle shop will be a bridge over error the way mains. 

I'm unsure of what your asking on the CSX.

It's an original idea but I did use AnyRail to plan the layout and make sure what I wanted to do would fit.


----------



## SBRacing

I think you meant transfer? I have a turnout coming off the main and it runs into the transfer table. I believe the most recent layout design post has it on there. It's the grey box in top left corner.


----------



## SBRacing

Here is my amazing art skills and what the road and parking lot will look like.


----------



## SBRacing

Here's a little update. (Sorry got side tracked with DJing) I air brushed the background for the little town which will be called Eagleville. I finally figured out why the larger locomotives like SD 40s were derailing. It was a misalignment issue with the subboard.


----------

